# V-Cube 6 Modded into a Barrel



## sgtjosh (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey all, I just thought I'd share a few photos of the V-Cube 6 Barrel I made a few months ago.

As you probably know, this puzzle didn't turn well as a cube... And I can't say dremeling it down to barrel-form helped matters (It definitely still sucks at turning).

But, I figured "Why not?"... I had an extra 6x6 with nothing to lose. 



I was, however, happy to see that the V-Cube was built with solid plastic all the way through - Which essentially made apoxy filling unnecessary.

It makes for nice shelf candy, if nothing else.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 29, 2014)

sgtjosh said:


> Hey all, I just thought I'd share a few photos of the V-Cube 6 Barrel I made a few months ago.
> 
> As you probably know, this puzzle didn't turn well as a cube... And I can't say dremeling it down to barrel-form helped matters (It definitely still sucks at turning).
> 
> ...



Still pretty nice


----------



## sgtjosh (Oct 29, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Still pretty nice



Thank you, sir! 

Also, this is unrelated to the topic, but I wanted to say "Thanks" for making those 4BLD videos. I'm learning... Slowly, but surely. Centers are definitely tricky.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 29, 2014)

It's a cylinder if you're Tony Fisher.


----------



## sgtjosh (Oct 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> It's a cylinder if you're Tony Fisher.



Fine by me. Barrel... Cylinder... Soda can... Call it whatever you'd like.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks cool! V-cube would probably make more money off of this then trying to sell their actual 6x6!


----------



## Fawn (Oct 29, 2014)

This looks fantastic. I'm curious as to why there are those black spaces around the "edges."


----------



## stoic (Oct 29, 2014)

Excellent job.
:tu


----------



## pjk (Oct 29, 2014)

Very cool, looks great. Are the colors painted or are they custom stickers?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 29, 2014)

They look hand cut to me and I think the black pieces are internals.

Beautiful puzzle. Great job.


----------



## sgtjosh (Oct 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> They look hand cut to me and I think the black pieces are internals.
> 
> Beautiful puzzle. Great job.



Yep, they're indeed hand cut. And also yes, the black pieces are due to the internal mechanism.

When I dremeled it down, it exposed the inner layers a tad. 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------

